# Skunk smell on traps



## gunsmokex (Nov 3, 2007)

Sounds like a dumb question but after trapping 3 skunks in leg traps now, can a racoon smell the skunk smell on the trap making it weary of the trap, or cautious I guess. Or does it act like a cover scent and it doesn't care. I've gotten 3 skunks from 1 trapline and 1 racoon on my 1st set the 1st day.


----------



## tsc3894 (Oct 25, 2007)

I love catching skunks on my predator line. After a skunk is caught all other animals seem to flock to the set K-9's the most.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

i dont like to use a trap that has caught a skunk or had blood on it for k9 sets for the reason being i dont want ANY attention were that trap is i want the coyote or foxes attention on the dirt hole or the backing of a flat set the last thing i want is for them to figure out were the trap is so my advice is not to use the same trap but theres another side to this as well if you dont have many traps you dont really want to have 1/2 of them not being used. for **** im just going to guess your using 1.5s if so use them in the water for mink rats or **** just my :2cents:


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

I dont worry about it. Its not just your trap that has that smell on it, the entire catch circle smells like skunk.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

I've use bait that smells like skunk and ave no problem. Actually, I think it might have skunk essence in it lol


----------

